# transférer tout mes iMessages de mon iPhone à mon iPad



## Olivier.w (13 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

je cherche une solution pour transférer tout mes iMessages de mon iPhone à mon iPad.
Quelqu'un à une idée ?
Merci d'avance.
Olivier


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Novembre 2015)

Aucune solution désolé... 

Question bonus: pour faire quoi?


----------

